

Apple's work force is mostly white, Asian and male - dominotw
http://www.usatoday.com/story/tech/2014/08/12/apple-diversity-white-asian-male/13951329/

======
forca
Not this tripe again...

Please, no one really cares about the makeup of companies except those people
who will never work for them anyway. It's like what's happening in the UK at
the moment. Everything is so politically correct. My cousin is a detective
just south of London, and he now has to treat suspects with kid gloves unlike
just a few years ago. He actually has to knock on doors if the suspect is a
muslim and wait for their prayers to finish before proceeding. If diversity
insistence and this PC tripe that makes life more difficult. Companies should
NOT be even percentages of this colour or that gender "just because". It's
stupid and most people agree it's stupid. Unless of course your're PC...

